# Feral Young Pigeon



## winifred rose (Aug 5, 2010)

First of all I would like to say, what a great forum. It's great to see that there are people that care about our pigeon friends!

I was wondering if you could be of assistance. 
I live in ireland. I found a young pigeon that either can't fly or isn't ready to fly. I think it's young because it doesn't have a white ring around its neck and it has got some sheaths on its face and some on his neck where feathers haven't yet appeared. Yet all its other feathers are in.

It's walking well(I have him in an empty conservatory with lots of space) and eating. There was a spot of blood when I had found him but I couldn't find the source of his injury. The pigeon seems very alert and happy(preening and eating). What I'm worried about is that it's not flying. 

I'm afraid to take it to the vet because of my past experiences of being told on follow-up calls that the pigeons I did bring in, on separate occasions, were put down. Both seemed rescuable to me!

I'm not sure what to do next!

thanks for reading


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome !

First off, thank you for saving your little pal's life.

next:

1) Can you post a photo ? We can assist you with age.

2) If you found some blood near it, can you give it a very good looking-over and see if there is any sign of a scab, scratch, abrasion, puncture, etc ? You may well have to move around his/her feathers to see this...you are trying to look at the skin.

3) Can you gently extend her wings and see if they "spring back" themselves ? If they are in good shape, they should just spring back towards the body when extended.

4) Is the place you are keeping him warm ? if a baby, she really needs warmth...so as opposed to a large space which may be roomy but not snug, I would suggest moving her to a smaller space, on a soft surface, and very warm.

Do you have any medications there...such as antibiotics (cipro/baytril, penicillin, amoxycillin, etc ?) either animal or human-grade ?

Lastly...look for these danger signs:

~ sleepy-eyes, eyes closed or at half-mast a lot

~ very skinny (protruding breat/keelbone

~ fluffing up with neck 'turtled' into body often

~ fast breathing

Those are signs of a very ill dove. Hopefully what you have there is just a baby who hasn't yet fledged and had a mishap from the nest.

Good call not to take it to THAT vet.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Mention of the white neck ring/patch being absent makes me wonder if it is a juvenile wood pigeon - or one that is not quite fledged?

As Jaye says - pic would be good

John


----------



## winifred rose (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello and thank you for getting back.

I took a photo and I hope you're able to see it. You will notice in the photo under his beak and behind his neck, a few feathers are yet to come in(or so I think)

The place where we have pigeon is warm. I put a big piece of tree branch in the room and pigeon sits on it, with food and water nearby.

I had another quick look, I spread out its wings and they sprung back quite nicely. I don't seem to see anything else.

I'm afraid I don't have any of those medicines you mentioned.

He seems alert in the daytime, in the evening, round 8ish, he seems to fluff up and start to go to sleep 












First off, thank you for saving your little pal's life.

next:

1) Can you post a photo ? We can assist you with age.

2) If you found some blood near it, can you give it a very good looking-over and see if there is any sign of a scab, scratch, abrasion, puncture, etc ? You may well have to move around his/her feathers to see this...you are trying to look at the skin.

3) Can you gently extend her wings and see if they "spring back" themselves ? If they are in good shape, they should just spring back towards the body when extended.

4) Is the place you are keeping him warm ? if a baby, she really needs warmth...so as opposed to a large space which may be roomy but not snug, I would suggest moving her to a smaller space, on a soft surface, and very warm.

Do you have any medications there...such as antibiotics (cipro/baytril, penicillin, amoxycillin, etc ?) either animal or human-grade ?

Lastly...look for these danger signs:

~ sleepy-eyes, eyes closed or at half-mast a lot

~ very skinny (protruding breat/keelbone

~ fluffing up with neck 'turtled' into body often

~ fast breathing

Those are signs of a very ill dove. Hopefully what you have there is just a baby who hasn't yet fledged and had a mishap from the nest.

Good call not to take it to THAT vet.[/COLOR][/QUOTE]


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

As John said, a juvenile woodie. He looks old enough to fly. Does he try at all (eg fluttering across the room?) Does he stretch both wings properly when he needs to?

Have a really good look under his wings, stretching them out so you can see the area that forms the "wing pit" and the elbow.

Worms can often weaken pigeons to the extent that they can't fly, so I would give him a safe wormer. Weigh him first on the kitchen scales so you get the dose exactly right (let is know what wormer you can find, or we can send one.

I would also give him a calcium and vitamin D3 supplement. My latest juvenile, hit by a car which caused a fracture of the elbow joint, suddenly lost the strength in one leg , started falling over and was unable to right himself. I gave him calcium supplements and he showed a marked improvement by the next day. When I took him to the avian vet who had set his wing a few days earlier she said that the calcium was a good idea. It strengthens muscles as well as bones

It doesn't look as if he has canker, but woodies are susceptible and if it appears in the mouth and throat of young ones it can affect the feather follicles and delay feather growth, so have a good look for any cheesy growths in the mouth and throat.

Can you let us know what part of Ireland you are in? Sometimes they just need time, rest and TLC but If he doesn't recover the ability to fly, it may be necessary to find him a permanent home.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

She/he is a cutie.

In the pic she seems to be in pretty good shape. Not having Woodies here, I cannot ascertain whether she is of fledged age or not...could be a few days shy of fledging ?
The wormer is a good idea.

No signs of injury and you say the wings spring back, so that is all very good. Is she eating a lot of the food ?

Could just be a young one who found herself/himself out of the nest a few days early (?)


----------



## winifred rose (Aug 5, 2010)

thanks everyone!
Pigeon seems to be eating. I catch him now and again. I've put wild bird seed and it eats certain seeds out of it, minus the sunflower seeds. I'm worried it's not drinking. I put a approx 3in deep rectangular basin beside his sitting post.

Feefo: 
The pigeon doesn't attempt to fly. It only flutters when I walk near it. Other than that, it just walks around.
How do I give the calcium and D3? I'm assuming it should be in liquid form?
Do I go to the vet for a wormer?
I am based in Dublin, Ireland. I have been unable to find a vet who understands birds here.

I will have another look tomorrow but I'm starting to worry that the pigeon may start getting used to me, which I wouldn't want to happen.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Don't worry about him getting too used to you at that age. Even hand raised ones may become attached to their owner but wary with strangers.

He is probably drinking OK. I have one of a similar age, broken wing...his little water bowl doesn't seem to go down very much.

Calcium syrup is given by dropper into the lower beak. The wormer can be liquid or tablet. PM me your address and I will send you some of each.

If you need a vet, you could try this one if it is close enough:

John Hardy Veterinary Practice, 
Animal Welfare Veterinary Clinic, 
40 Charlemont St,
Dublin 2,
Co. Dublin
01 6714303

But whatever happens, don't be persuaded that PTS is the best option...or an option at all!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

There is also someone in Co Wicklow that rescues pigeons:

Craig Stray,
Roundwood,
Co Wicklow
086 3068754


----------



## winifred rose (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you so much for all the info!
All very useful to have.

I saw pigeon try to fly today, no joy though.

r


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for providing a caring and safe place for her/him. Keep us posted !


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

those are european doves, bigger than what we have in usa, almost twice the size..
i remember those in serbia, with the ring around their neck
he is fledging..
he'll be ready to go in few days i guarantee it..
i think within 10 days you can release him..
they usually spend few days on the ground before making any attempt to fly..
i know its stupid, esy target for preadators.. but thts how it goes..


----------



## winifred rose (Aug 5, 2010)

*Ready to fly?*

Hello everyone,
our friend the pigeon is doing well and I do believe is ready to fly!
He looks healthy and flies up to sit on top of a chair.

My question is: 
How do I know for certain he is ready. And how and where do I release? 


Again, thanks to everyone.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Have just moved this and am bumping up for responses as I am not a Wood Pigeon expert by any means.

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He will need to be a strong and agile flier before he is released, they are much more agile in flight that feral pigeons are and they need to be to avoid sparrowhawks!

I would keep him a bit longer, maybe look for someone with an aviary where he can acclimatise to living outside and practice his flight.


----------



## winifred rose (Aug 5, 2010)

I would just like to thank everyone for their help and to let you know that the pigeon has been released. He flew very strongly and was extremely healthy when I released him. Sad, yet happy for the release of pigeon. Maybe he will come back for a visit?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is good news! he should be OK, and might visit if you put food out for the pigeons! Well done!


----------

